# Cheap place to buy plants/shrubs



## DXBexpat2013 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a good, reasonably priced place to buy some garden shrubs. We need some covering down one side of the garden so a few shrubs/quick growing small trees would be great but dont want to pay Dubai Garden Centre prices. 
Thanks


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

The plant souq is the place to go. Many different businesses and plenty of good quality plants at very reasonable prices. Shop around for the best quality, but prices broadly similar. For Small shrubs for hedging, expect to pay perhaps 25-35 dhs per plant. 

It is located just off the Emirates road at the junction with the E44 Al Awir road. It can be found on Google maps.


----------



## DXBexpat2013 (Jan 2, 2015)

awesome! thank you


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Make sure you know your stuff. Our fast growing plants haven't grown very fast at all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You might want to hang back on the buying of outdoor plants for a few months, it's getting hotter and it's not really the best time to start planting,


----------

